# Starting Rifaximin and Low FODMAP Diet



## Croatoan (Jan 11, 2013)

Today I am starting a two week does of Rifaximin (550mg 3x a day).

My Symptoms:


Loose Stool
Bloating
Splenic Flexure Syndrome
Excessive belching

Changing my diet has helped tremendously and I will be maintaining a low FODMAP diet as well. As a child my symptoms were much worse (much more cramping and D) but as I aged I noticed how foods were affecting me and started a process of elimination. This let me to my own sort of discovery of how fructose and fructans were and the center on most of my discomfort.

I think a lot of the reason the trial for this drug fails in some people is that their diet did not change. It is kind of like someone being given an antidote for a poison but they still eat the poison. My theory is that by maintaining a low FODMAP diet with and after taking the Rifaximin I will have a better outcome. I am just unsure at this point if I have a genetic issue with fructose malabsorbtion of that I just has a bad case of food poisoning that enable SIBO which limits the fructose I absorb in my SI.

Anyway, just starting this thread to note how I progress.


----------



## Croatoan (Jan 11, 2013)

Well, there goes that idea. The Rifamixin was going to cost $1000 for the two weeks.

So, just going to be more strict ion the diet and try some other natural antibacterials. I had luck with a long term, low dose of goldenseal root in the past.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

I share the symptoms of loose stool and excessive belching. Pimentel's published research showed a higher cure rate with the elemental diet than with antibiotics.

Of course Vivonex Plus ain't cheap either. But you could buy some high quality protein powder and make your own.

http://www.foodsmatter.com/foodsmatter_forums/food-allergy-intolerance-28/homemade-elemental-formula-433/

http://www.foodsmatter.com/foodsmatter_forums/food-allergy-intolerance-28/homemade-elemental-formula-433/


----------



## Croatoan (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks. Interesting stuff. I have fasted before, with just water, for a couple of days and that fixed things in the past as well.


----------

